# Is There Any Way that you guys are not the worst in the league next year?



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Is There Any Way that you guys are not the worst in the league next year?.. love jefferson and foye... but after that... Foye will average 20+ though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson and Foye will get the wolves more wins than durant and green wil get the sonics IMO, also the pacers are a mess and may trade jermaine, but yeah the wolves will be at the bottom... expectidly so, which is good, draft pick wise


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Generally it will not be long in my opinion untill this young group here will start making some noise with foye and Al leading the group.
hell we can get more wins than we got last year IMO


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

As I've posted elsewhere - rebuilding, especially through the draft, takes a long time.
But as for being worst in the league - not necesarrily. Injuries will probably devastate some other team too (Charlotte being a prime contender).
Of course there's a good chance Minnesota _are _worst, but it's not a sure thing.

Jefferson and Foye should be good contributors, and it's always good to have a young bigman/pg combo. But so far Green's just potential, Telfair's wasted potential, and Brewer is gonna be a specialist (I'm thinking a lesser version of Bruce Bowen - he'll get his points from open looks, not creating for himself).
Gomes is a nice backup, but I don't think he'll ever be something to write home about (Najera a good comparison?)

So next year's draft is pivotal. Depending on how many players go one and done, it could be very deep. Or it could suck (outside the top 5 or so)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Indiana.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We could be the worst but since we has yet seen the newer team in the Wolves.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a toss0up between Minne & Seattle. Indiana is going down fast also though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Seattle can easily be better than the wolves... Idk at this point... Looks like they are the worst...But still going to be a fun team to watch. I would not be surprised if the Hawks were still worse...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think foye/jefferson will get more wins NEXT SEASON then durant and green


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think Seattle, Indiana, and Memphis will all be worse than Minnesota.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

:coughMEMPHIScough:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think with a healthy gasol/miller/gay etc that memphis will have the worst record


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Also forgot about getting Milicic and Mike Conley, just to name a couple. Memphis just had a bad season... I think they could be a playoff team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Seattle will easily be the worst team in the leauge next year. Ridnour/Szerbiak/Durant/Wilcox/Swift. We have no defense in the 1/2/3/4 starting spots.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I bet we won't be the worst team.

Something will happen, it could come down to injuries. If Joe Johnson misses two months, the Hawks could (probably will be cooked.) Maybe Oden and Roy both miss time. *shrug*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Umm...yes.

Their names are Indiana and Seattle.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The thread starter must have not seen Seattle's roster before making this claim


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Foye is only the 4th best player on the team. Davis and Smith are better. But regardless, we will be among the worst for the next 5 to 10 years. You don't have to be the absolute worst to get the 1st pick though, so it's no biggie.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Foye is only the 4th best player on the team. Davis and Smith are better. But regardless, we will be among the worst for the next 5 to 10 years. You don't have to be the absolute worst to get the 1st pick though, so it's no biggie.


Foye is gonna be MIP next season if you ask me, i think he has star potential and should develop quickly now hes one of the main players on the team


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Mateo said:


> *Foye is only the 4th best player on the team.* Davis and Smith are better. But regardless, we will be among the worst for the next 5 to 10 years. You don't have to be the absolute worst to get the 1st pick though, so it's no biggie.


Thats a laugh..


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It seems to me that the 'Wolves are now right about where the Blazers were a year ago. Granted they may not luck into the #1 pick in the draft the way the Blazers did but even if it hadn't happened that way the Blazers still would've been an "up-and-coming" team with the likes of Roy, Aldridge, Rodriguez, still a decent draft pick in place of Oden, and either Randolph still or maybe that trade still goes down and it's Frye, Jones, and soon Fernandez.

It seems to me that guys like Foye, Jefferson, Gomes, McCants, Brewer, and Green are pretty similar to the Blazers young core and in a year or two might really come together and then go on to become a dominate team much the way the Jazz are starting to look. It's a great roster in terms of having guys who can play multiple positions. I especially love Brewer in that regard, who was playing great defense on everyone from Conley to Oden in that championship game. As someone else said he's not likely to be much of an offensive force for awhile but with guys like Foye and Jefferson, that should be just fine.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

No, way, its gotta be the Clippers


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

PorterIn2004 said:


> It seems to me that the 'Wolves are now right about where the Blazers were a year ago. Granted they may not luck into the #1 pick in the draft the way the Blazers did but even if it hadn't happened that way the Blazers still would've been an "up-and-coming" team with the likes of Roy, Aldridge, Rodriguez, still a decent draft pick in place of Oden, and either Randolph still or maybe that trade still goes down and it's Frye, Jones, and soon Fernandez.
> 
> It seems to me that guys like Foye, Jefferson, Gomes, McCants, Brewer, and Green are pretty similar to the Blazers young core and in a year or two might really come together and then go on to become a dominate team much the way the Jazz are starting to look. It's a great roster in terms of having guys who can play multiple positions. I especially love Brewer in that regard, who was playing great defense on everyone from Conley to Oden in that championship game. As someone else said he's not likely to be much of an offensive force for awhile but with guys like Foye and Jefferson, that should be just fine.


Thanks for the kind words, but I don't share your optimism. The difference between the teams is that the Wolves have the same management that got them into this situation, while the Blazers had a new management that was making good decisions. We still can't count on making a good draft pick, even if it is in the top 5, unless we get lucky.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but I don't share your optimism. The difference between the teams is that the Wolves have the same management that got them into this situation, while the Blazers had a new management that was making good decisions. We still can't count on making a good draft pick, even if it is in the top 5, unless we get lucky.


That's true, I hadn't considered management and following the Blazers as I do, I'm at _least_ as excited about Pritchard, Penn, and the rest of the crew as I am the players.

Nonetheless, that core of young players you've got there _is_ pretty strong and the Wolves management is clearly trying a new tactic, which might be a chance at a fresh start. And to be fair to GMs the league over, there are always busts (or at least disappointments) in the top 10 or 12, it just happens. I think the Blazers would've been just fine without lucking into Oden (and I expect the Blazers to have a pretty good season this year with Oden watching from the bench in lots of games) and really, even if the Wolves management is relatively passive and just gives your new core time to come together, I suspect they'll be in a similar place.

It may take luck and/or a change in management for the Wolves to break into the top four or five in the West over the next handful of years but I'd be pretty optimistic about at least sneaking into the playoffs within that time frame.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they are one impact player away from being a good team, which will hopefully be next years pick up.

depending on how long brand is done for the clips are definately in trouble this season.


----------

